# Counter Strike Source Can't Run.



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

Hi and hello.

I have Vista and my CSS used to work on my XP but when I upgraded to Vista it had an error. It was something like this: 

Microsoft Visual C ++ Runtime Error.?

The program terminated.. Something like that..

Help me please. I dont want to downgrade back to XP


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Install the latest Directx 9
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en

What are your PC specs?
CPU
RAM
Motherboard
Graphics card
PSU (power supply unit)


----------



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo @2.66 Ghz
RAM: 2 GB
Motherboard: P5N73-AM Asus
Graphics card: 9500 GT Nvidia
PSU (power supply unit): dont know? AVR? what is this sorry


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

DId you upgrade to vista or do a clean install of Vista (format and install Vista new)


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Your power supply unit is inside the computer (or inside the case.)


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Have you tried re-installing CSS?


----------



## deyrnizeshed (May 24, 2009)

I did a clean install.. My fault.. my CSS works fine but when I use it to play an online game specifically SERVER SCOUT in the Philippines, the error comes out.


----------

